# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ( لا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْك )

## الشيخ السيد عبد الرحمن

*( لا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْك )* 
*{** وَلا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى*وَأْم  رْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى }* *طه131*
*{**وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِنَ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنَ الْعَظِيمَ * لَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْهُمْ وَلَا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ** }* *الحجر88*
**** "لا تمدَّنَّ عينيك": أي لا تتمنّى ما فضلنا به أحداً من متاع الدنيا- ولا تمدن عينيك معجبا ولا تكرر النظر مستحسنا إلى أحوال الدنيا والممتعين بها.*
****قال الواحدي : إنما يكون ماداً عينيه إلى الشيء : إذا أدام النظر نحوه . وإدامة النظر إليه تدل على استحسانه وتمنيه .*

*0يجب غض البصر عما لدى الناس من الأموال والنساء و الأولاد ونحوها مما جعلها الله من زينة الحياة الدنيا* 
****ورد أن رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم مر في أصحابه بعشار من النوق فأعرض عنها رسول اللّه وغض بصره فقيل له :يا رسول اللّه هذه أنفس أموالنا لمالا تنظر إليها؟ فقال : قد نهاني اللّه عن ذلك ، ثم تلا{لا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْهُمْ }** ( العشار): أي النوق التي أتى على حملها عشرة أشهر ، جمع عشراء مثل نفساء ، وهي أحب أموال العرب إليهم وأنفسها عندهم لأنها تجمع اللحم والظهر واللبن والوبر،ولا يزال ذلك اسمها حتى تضع لتمام السنة0*

*****وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر بإبل بني المصطلق, وقد عَبست بأبوالها من السمن, فتقنع بثوبه ومضى يقول: يقول الله عز وجل:{وَلاَ تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إلى ما مَتّعْنا بهِ أزْواجاً مِنْهُمْ}.*

****يقال : إنه وافى سبع قوافل من البصرى وأذرعات ليهود قريظة والنضير في يوم واحد فيها البر والطيب والجوهر وأمتعة البحر فقال المسلمون : لو كانت هذه الأموال لنا لتقوينا بها وأنفقناها في سبيل الله فأنزل الله تعالى:{ ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثاني } أي فهي خير لكم من القوافل السبع فلا تمدن أعينكم إليها.*

**** قوله تعالى : { لا تمدن عينيك } المعنى : قد أغنيتك بالقرآن عما في أيدي الناس فإنه[ ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن ] أي من لم يستغن به أي ليس منا من رأى أنه ليس يغنى بما عنده من القرآن حتى يطمح بصره إلى زخارف الدنيا* 
*ذكره القرطبي وقال ابن كثير:هو تفسير صحيح، ولكن ليس هو المقصود من الحديث،*

****ويروى أن عروة بن الزبير رضي الله عنه كان إذا رأى شيئا من أخبار السلاطين وأحوالهم بادر إلى منزل فدخله، وهو يقرأ { وَلاَ تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرُ وَأَبْقَى }*
*ثم ينادي بالصلاة الصلاة يرحمكم الله؛ ويصلي.*
**كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأى ما يعجبه في الدنيا يقول: «لبيك! إن العيش عيش الآخرة»**«لبيَّكَ» يعني: إجابةً لك، مِن أجلِ أنْ يكبَحَ جِمَاحَ النَّفْسِ؛ حتى لا تغترَّ بما شاهدت مِن مُتَعِ الدُّنيا، فَيُقبل على الله، ثم يوطِّن النَّفسَ ويقول: «إن العَيْشَ عَيْشُ الآخرة» لا عيشُ الدُّنيا.*
*****{ لَا يَغُرَّنَّكَ تَقَلُّبُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي الْبِلَادِ * مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ ثُمَّ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ }*
****عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((انظروا إلى من هو أسفل منكم، ولا تنظروا إلى من هو فوقكم، فإنه أجدر ألا تزدروا نعمة الله عليكم)).**أخرجه مسلم*

**** {فَخَرَجَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ فِي زِينَتِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا يَا لَيْتَ لَنَا مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ قَارُونُ إِنَّهُ لَذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ * وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَيْلَكُمْ ثَوَابُ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَلَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الصَّابِرُونَ }* 

****لما رأت الأنصار ما أعطى رسول الله في قريش والعرب تكلموا في ذل وقالوا: حنَّ الرجل إلى أهله، فقال رسول الله:** "يا معشر الأنصار أما ترضون أن يرجع الناس بالشاء والبعير وترجعون برسول الله إلى رحالكم؟" قالوا: رضينا يا رسول الله بك حظاً ونصيبا.*
****قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**"إذا رأى أحدكم من نفسه أو ماله أو من أخيه ما يعجبه فليدع له بالبركة فإن العين حق"*
** قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من رأى شيئاً فأعجبه فقال : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله : لم تصبه العين " .*

----------

